# Bin am Verzweifeln



## Thomas_Sch. (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
versuche gerade die ersten Schritte mit JavaBeans an einem JSP-Projekt zu machen. Allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass die JavaKlasse von der jsp-Datei nicht erkannt wird. In meinen Augen habe ich alle Dateien in den richtigen Ordner kopiert. Deshalb hoffe ich kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Die war-Datei lässt sich auf folgender Seite herunterladen und dient momentan nur zum Testzweck:
http://www.ba-horb.de/~i06013/database.war
Hier soll eine Datenbankverbindung aufgebaut werden. Die Datei dbc_no_beans connected ohne probleme auf die datenbank und gibt die gewünschten informationen aus. Hier ist jedoch der komplette Code in eine jsp-Datei geschrieben. Sobald ich ich jedoch die Datei dbconnect.jsp ausführen möchte erscheint der fehler, dass wohl eine klasse nicht existiert. Die .class Datei liegt aber zusammen mit der .java Datei in dem Ordner /webcontent/web-inf/classes/db
Ihm wurde als Package db mitgegeben.
Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## HLX (6. Mai 2008)

Ohne mir das WAR-Archiv angeschaut zu haben: der Ordner "WEB-INF" gehört ins Root-Verzeichnis deiner Webanwendung und nicht in einen Ordner "webcontent"


----------



## eSK (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hab sie gerade ausprobiert, allerdings hat mein Server keine Verbindung zum Internet. Allerdings war das auch beides Mal die Fehlermeldung; und wenn er die Klasse nicht gefunden hätte, müsste er auch erstmal das anmeckern (da die Verbindung in dieser ja erst versucht wird).

Von daher sehe ich (abgesehen davon, dass du ein seltsames WEB-INF/lib/ -Verzeichnis hast) kein Problem.


----------

